# Alternative Bands



## campergf23

I am a complete noob. Currently I am using a natrual fork with a chain band. I find the elastics break way too easy. I was wondering if there are any house hold items I could use, or a better way to make a chain, currently I use a larks head knot to connect the bands. Please and thanks campergf23


----------



## August West

Maybe try braids or different rubberbands?


----------



## campergf23

Thanks for the reply do you know how to make a braid for the elastics, would it be.more durable?


----------



## August West

Really not my specialty but I know there have been some posts about it. I think Charles uses them, also I know people like some rubberbands better than others.

Try this might help you out.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22163-wow-chained-rubber-bands/?hl=chains#entry269308


----------



## Charles

There is a LOT of discussion on the forum about chains and braids. Here is a how-to video on braids:






My suggestion is that you use the search function here on the forum. Look for "braids", "chains", and "office bands". That will turn up a lot of information for you. I am serious about this. At the moment, I am rushed for time and am not able to look it up for you. Just get back to me if your cannot find what you want.

I prefer braids to chains because it is easier to change a broken rubber band.

Problems with breaking rubber bands can be due to a number of factors.

1. You need to lubricate your rubber bands before making your chains or braids. Use a baggy with a bit of baby powder in it. Dump your rubber bands in and shake it up. Then take the rubber bands out, shake off the excess powder, and then make up your chains or braids. Every 25 or 50 shots, put your bands back into the powder and re-lubricate them ... no need to take the bands apart when re-lubricating.

2. If your bands are breaking at the pouch, then the leather is a bit too coarse. At every shot your bands stretch against the leather and then relax. If you make a good, tight knot at the pouch hole, that will help stop the abrasion with every shot. A good alternative is to use a dogbone pouch.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22152-testing-the-mini-dog-bone-puch-6cm-effective-x18mm/?hl=dogbone

That will help to reduce abrasion at the pouch.

3. Use good quality rubber bands, if at all possible. Alliance Sterling #64 rubber bands are very good. Rubberbandguns red #32s are excellent. Alliance file bands are also excellent. If you are using cheap generic rubber bands, they will not last as long, nor shoot as fast. Avoid latex-free rubber bands like the plague.

O.K. these are just a few pointers. Do a bit of reading and get back to me if you have any more questions/problems and I will help if I can.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ash

I hear exercise bands work quite well!


----------



## campergf23

Thanks Charles video was very helpfull i searched it up a bit and I think I'm going to get some alliance. 64


----------



## campergf23

And in the video was that a braid or a chain?


----------



## Charles

campergf23 said:


> And in the video was that a braid or a chain?


That is a braid in the video. Sounds like you already know how to make chains ... tying the ends together with a lark's head knot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## campergf23

Thanks, going out tonight to find some bands, what stores would carry alliance 64's?


----------



## Imperial

campergf23 said:


> Thanks, going out tonight to find some bands, what stores would carry alliance 64's?


other options of 64's is in office stores like staples.










walmarts and kmarts.










they are just regular office bands. like alliance, in case you dont find them.


----------



## Charles

I see that you are in Canada. You will have trouble finding Alliance Sterling rubber bands. Staples in Canada used to carry Alliance Sterling, but they no longer do. Their house brand is quite poor by comparison. The bands which were suggested above do not have as high a latex content as Alliance Sterling. The Staples brand is quite noticeably inferior. Alliance makes several grades of rubber bands, depending on the latex content, with Sterling being the highest latex. The Alliance Advantage line has quite a bit less latex than the Alliance Sterling.

http://www.rubberband.com/consumer-products/standard-rubber-bands/advantager.html

One possibility is to try the Sparco line available at Office Depot.

http://www.officedepot.ca/Rubber-Bands/Sparco-Pure-Rubber-Bands-2464504.asp

I have not tested their #64 bands, but I have tested their #105 bands ... the Sparco 105s were quite comparable to the Alliance Sterling #105s in my tests.

Another possibility is to order from Amazon.com (NOT amazon.ca). But be careful ... their shipping quotes are sometimes screwed up. It should only cost about $10-15.00 to ship a one pound box to Canada, but sometimes their ecommerce board insists on charging shipping rates appropriate for Europe instead of those appropriate for Canada.

If you are near the US border, you can pick up Alliance Sterling rubber bands at a number of standard office supply stores in the US.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## campergf23

What's the difference between 64's and 105's?


----------



## campergf23

Staples only sells staple brand elastics here in Canada I guess couldn't find anything else. Went across the street to Canadian tire had a marksmen wrist rocket for 20 came with 150 3/8 steel and a spare marksmen high power red band ended up buying that putting spare band on my natural see how things go lol


----------



## Charles

campergf23 said:


> What's the difference between 64's and 105's?


These are size designations. Size 105s are suitable for flat bands.

#64 .... 3.5 inches long, 1/4 inch wide, 1/32 inch thick

#105 ... 5 inches long, 5/8 inch wide, 1/16 inch thick

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## campergf23

Thanks


----------



## campergf23

currently using a braid of alliance 64's got some  and i have them in 3/2/2/2/1/1/1 seems like alot but it is nice for me


----------



## Charles

campergf23 said:


> currently using a braid of alliance 64's got some  and i have them in 3/2/2/2/1/1/1 seems like alot but it is nice for me


Glad you found some. One very nice thing about using those bands is that you can easily play around the "tapers" to get a good compromise between draw weight, draw length, and power ... adjusting to suit your ammo and your particular arm strength.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## campergf23

Yea chrony'd it today, with a 15mm marble. Got around 220 fps and a foot-lbs of around 6.5. With a 3/8 steel i hit 244 and a foot-lbs of around 6.


----------

